# Powering a DECA specifically for a switch



## redfield99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok. So my setup is 3 HR24s with MRV. All is well. My problem/question is this...
I would like to use a DECA to get Internet access to some other components in a place where I am otherwise unable to run cable. I know that it is unsupported but can be done by splitting the coax and connecting one line to the HR24 and one line to a switch. I also understand tha this DECA will need to be powered. Can the power inserter power the whole system? Or do I need a second PI? Right now the power inserter is in the utility room feeding directly into the splitter for the whole house.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

redfield99 said:


> Ok. So my setup is 3 HR24s with MRV. All is well. My problem/question is this...
> I would like to use a DECA to get Internet access to some other components in a place where I am otherwise unable to run cable. I know that it is unsupported but can be done by splitting the coax and connecting one line to the HR24 and one line to a switch. I also understand tha this DECA will need to be powered. Can the power inserter power the whole system? Or do I need a second PI? Right now the power inserter is in the utility room feeding directly into the splitter for the whole house.
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks


That DECA will need its own power supply and there are various powering options depending on what type of DECA unit you are actually using for it from an included one with a conventional barrel power plug to an improvised PI. Can you describe the DECA you are using for internet access?

The first PI you refer to is only used to power the SWiMLNB at the dish, none other.


----------



## redfield99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks HoTat2, the DECA I had planned to use was a standard DIRECTV DECA that I have had purchased previously and used with an HR21. (1MR01 is model I believe)

What kind of options do I have? Is there a better way to achieve this? I can try to use wireless but it seems to be kind of a deadspot in my house..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So you have one of these:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DECA1MR01&d=DIRECTV-Ethernet-Coax-Adapter-DECA--(DECA1MR01)

And would need one of these:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA-Power-Supply-(PS18DER0)&sku=874409002374

Or you could use one of these:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)

And the best choice would be one of these:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...W-Wireless-DECA-Cinema-Connection-Kit-(CCK-W)

And getting one from DirecTV is about $30 from their website.


----------



## redfield99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, the 'best' option won't work because of the wireless deadspot. The perfect solution would be the PS18DER0.. any idea where to find one? 


*edit, I found some online - I must have fat fingered the original search. I will probably go with that solution. 

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

redfield99 said:


> Well, the 'best' option won't work because of the wireless deadspot. The perfect solution would be the PS18DER0.. any idea where to find one?
> 
> *edit, I found some online - I must have fat fingered the original search. I will probably go with that solution.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


"The best" doesn't have to be used as wireless, as it also has an ethernet port, "and" it is the only one with a pass through mode that doesn't require a second coax or splitter.


----------



## redfield99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah, got it. I am going to see if i can find a PI first.. otherwise I will have to order the wireless option you suggested. 
Thanks both of you for your help.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

redfield99 said:


> Ah, got it. I am going to see if i can find a PI first.. otherwise I will have to order the wireless option you suggested.
> Thanks both of you for your help.


Remember if you do order the wireless option (W-CCK) make sure you get it through your DIRECTV account for much less than SolidSignal. You should take VOS' links to them only for pictorial representation.

As I've said before in other posts, I like SolidSignal, but they really need to go somewhere with those prices they charge many times.


----------



## goblazers_6 (Apr 20, 2009)

A 21v SWM power supply will work to power a DECA.


----------



## redfield99 (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn! goblazers_6 you were one day too late! I ordered a DECA PI off ebay yesterday. 
I actually have a SWM power supply laying in the garage too 

Anyone want to buy a DECA PI? haha


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

redfield99 said:


> Damn! goblazers_6 you were one day too late! I ordered a DECA PI off ebay yesterday.
> I actually have a SWM power supply laying in the garage too
> 
> Anyone want to buy a DECA PI? haha


Well if you'd checked the installation image sticky thread above, you might have seen this:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

redfield99 said:


> Damn! goblazers_6 you were one day too late! I ordered a DECA PI off ebay yesterday.
> I actually have a SWM power supply laying in the garage too
> 
> Anyone want to buy a DECA PI? haha


Ooopps; :sure:

Apologies from my end, but I assumed too much about the links VOS posted earlier in assuming one of them linked to a standard PI for that option of powering the white BB DECA.

Had I actually checked them I would of added this image near the beginning of the sticky thread above titled "Connected Home Installation Images."


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh sorry again;

VOS beat me to it ...


----------

